# Critique Possible Buy 4 yr old tb gelding



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright, so I'm searching for a horse to do lower level eventing and I found this guy. He's a 4 year old, 15h, registered thoroughbred gelding. He's up for sale because they were hoping for a larger horse but he's not going to cut it for them. He hasn't been started under saddle but he does accept tack and he'll lounge. She said he enjoys working in the arena. She has sat on him and he didn't mind. He's a sweet horse and they're looking for him a good home. Anyway, I wanted some opinions on his conformation because I'm not the greatest at it. I know these pictures aren't the best for it but they're all I have until I decide I want to go look at him.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He is standing on uneven ground, but he gives the impression that he could be a tad high in the wither, which is quite common for TB's.
Shoulder angle is a little steep and he is over at the knee.
Hard to say about the back end but it doesnt look too bad. Same goes for the hind legs.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

I know the pictures aren't the greatest. It's what the girl sent me and all i have to go off of. I did notice his knees. I wrote her again to see if I can get any better pictures but nothing yet.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

She finally sent me more pictures. There is something off with his front legs. I can tell he's over at the knees but it looks like there is something else there too. So tell me what you can find!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but he looks tied in at the knee. He has a real nice face and friendly expression though!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but he looks tied in at the knee. He has a real nice face and friendly expression though!


I really liked his face too. But his legs scare me a little. :?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

In the last pic you posted, his pastern angle looks weird, but I'm not sure. Sorry I am still learning


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Long and weak pasterns, coupled with him being over at the knee and tied in below the knee. I don't know about soundness long term for eventing. Those front legs would scare me a bit.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This TB screams constant lameness issues to me his front legs are awful!
and its a shame because the rest of him looks nice.
Definately not a eventer prospect. Your going to have issues. Keep looking. 
whats your price range and what state are you in?


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Long and weak pasterns, coupled with him being over at the knee and tied in below the knee. I don't know about soundness long term for eventing. Those front legs would scare me a bit.


That's what I was thinking. They are very scary, especially since my last tb had soundness issues, which is why I'm back to looking. 

Thanks for the input though. I needed someone to reassure me that he wasn't for me.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *This TB screams constant lameness issues to me his front legs are awful!*
> *and its a shame because the rest of him looks nice.*
> *Definately not a eventer prospect. Your going to have issues. Keep looking. *
> *whats your price range and what state are you in?*


I'm in TN and looking for something under $1000. I'm willing to travel to surrounding states for the right horse. 

I really liked the rest of him but as soon as she sent me those pictures, I knew it wasn't a good thing. The first pictures, I tried to say, maybe it's something with the way he's standing but clearly I was just trying to convince myself I'd found the horse. Back to searching! :lol:


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

good luck on your search!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you considered an OTTB? Ths gal looks decent to me and nevr raced Double Diamonds. She is in KY


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Have you considered an OTTB? Ths gal looks decent to me and nevr raced Double Diamonds. She is in KY


I have looked at some OTTB's. My trainer actually events on one and I've ridden a few. Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to look at canter again. It's been a while since I last checked them out.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Caitlin, my gelding is off the track and you wouldn't know it looking at him, once he got the drugs out of his system he was as sweet and obedient as can be! You should definatly consider getting an OTTB!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's another gelding in kentucky. Don't know how you feel about greys, some people seem to just not like them, although I do, but I think he's a decent horse. Most of the tb's on Canter looked very light in bone, or were also over at the knee, though... 
Tejano Who


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally think his price is high.....he is older, and by the time you train him.....plus, he is a cribber. That would make him a no go for me......It is early in the season tho-Canter is always getting new horses, at least here in the east.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

yikes. worst front legs I've seen. Poor guy. Maybe someone can get some great farrier work and keep him sound for a trail or pleasure horse but yowza, would never put him to a jump based on these photos.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually didn't read that... Oops, lol. I was kind of excited to find one on there that didn't have either no bone or really strange legs.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I LOVE that TB mare from canter... she has awesome bone in her legs for a thoroughbred. 

the pastern angles on that first horse made my heart stop. I'm kinda surprised he's walking. lol


----------

